
jQuery.sheet – Easy and fast spreadsheets for the web - andybak
http://spreadsheets.github.io/jQuery.sheet/
======
evansd
It's also worth checking out Handsontable:
[https://github.com/handsontable/handsontable](https://github.com/handsontable/handsontable)

I've not used their pro version but the free MIT Licensed is really excellent.

~~~
jordanlev
Agreed. Handsontable is an amazing library, and I'm so glad that the author
was able to take it "Pro" and get paid for all of his hard work.

For a great use-case of handsontable, everyone's favorite HN'er wrote a great
blog post last year: [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/01/28/design-and-
implementatio...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/01/28/design-and-
implementation-of-csvexcel-upload-for-saas/)

------
andybak
I was looking around at various datagrid implementations and most were lacking
in one regard or another. When I found this I was very impressed by it.

It's lack of recent activity concerned me but I was somewhat reassured by the
responses here:
[https://github.com/Spreadsheets/jQuery.sheet/issues/91](https://github.com/Spreadsheets/jQuery.sheet/issues/91)

------
Digit-Al
Using windows 10. Tried both Firefox and Chrome (both up to date versions)
with same results. Menus don't work. Learn More button doesn't work. I can
enter a simple formula such as '=5*10' and get a result, but can't refer to
another cell. Can't move to anywhere past row 8.

~~~
jqm
Same thing on Firefox/Linux

------
dexwiz
Project hasn't had any commits in 8 months. Look like it was very active, and
then the funding was pulled.

[https://github.com/Spreadsheets/jQuery.sheet/issues/91](https://github.com/Spreadsheets/jQuery.sheet/issues/91)

------
true_religion
Sadly it's broken in the latest version of Chrome.

Uncaught TypeError: RegExp.prototype.sticky getter called on non-RegExp object

------
rm_-rf_slash
Not bad, reminds me of the functionality I get by mixing DataTables(1) and
Jeditable(2). I might take a look at this and see if I can work it into any of
my current projects.

(1) [https://www.datatables.net](https://www.datatables.net)

(2)
[http://www.appelsiini.net/projects/jeditable](http://www.appelsiini.net/projects/jeditable)

~~~
WithTeeth
May not need to:
[http://editor.datatables.net/](http://editor.datatables.net/)

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
Editor costs money. Jeditable isn't bad, just takes a little work to get it up
and moving.

------
polskibus
That's very interesting! I wonder how does it compare to handsontable.

~~~
sandGorgon
Same question here. I just paid for a Handsontable Pro license and looks like
they are planning quite a bit of roadmap ahead.

But really interested to hear about a comparison

------
hawleyal
Add a spreadsheet, select new spreadsheet, cannot select/edit a cell.

~~~
Rumudiez
Menu backgrounds are also transparent for me. Chrome/Win7 48

------
chdir
> Stable and tested, Big Data ready

Tried to click on "View Details" but it doesn't show more information. Sends a
bad message w.r.t being enterprise ready. (Sys info : Chrome + Ubuntu)

------
nine_k
Is it just me, or using jQuery for a complex web app in 2015 looks like, mmm,
a bit strange choice?

The author has, of course, done a great job, for we see a working app; this
trumps almost any objections. Kudos to the author.

But if you developed a spreadsheet of a similar functionality, would you
choose plain jQuery and writing state machines by hand? Or would you be forced
to use jQuery because you'd have to use key components based on it?

~~~
jorgecurio
> Is it just me, or using jQuery for a complex web app in 2015 looks like,
> mmm, a bit strange choice?

This statement is everything that is wrong with the Javascript craze. It's not
even 2015, it's 2016 and the argument for not using jQuery is that it's not
trendy.

Since when are we so obsessed with looking trendy and keeping up with fashion?
I still see people using php + jQuery to build apps that otherwise would've
taken twice the time and twice the amount of bugs that take twice the number
of developers.

Tech stack should be chosen based on merit that can only be built through the
test of time. This is why I'm against using Node.js to write CRUD apps and why
I'm against writing everything from scratch because it's the 'right' way.
Guess what, 'right' or 'wrong' wont matter if the tech stack you chose slows
you down or hurts other important requirements.

Why novelty is rewarded over reliability in SV, I'd never fucking get.

~~~
nothrabannosir
I'm there with you, except that jQuery in 2015(/2016) is not just about
fashion; it's about technical merit.

The biggest selling point for jQuery was unifying the mess of browser APIs
under one, consistent API. Back in 2006 browser support for ecmascript was so
haphazard that writing vanilla JS was an absolute ache. Or so I hear.

As years progress, browsers become steadily more conformant. In tandem,
jQuery's value drops.

Meanwhile, cost (speed, size) remains constant.

This argument can be made without considering fashion; even if nobody had ever
written a single library after John Resig did, jQuery in 2015 _could_ still be
considered an strange choice just for that.

~~~
FooBarWidget
jQuery is still a whole lot easier to use than native DOM APIs.

~~~
tlrobinson
jQuery is a thin wrapper on the DOM APIs. React and similar tools are entirely
different (better, IMHO) abstractions.

~~~
PSeitz
That problem is that it is not a thin wrapper. You can see that in various
performance comparisons that jquery is much slower.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11503534/jquery-vs-
docume...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11503534/jquery-vs-document-
queryselectorall/21539115#21539115)

------
gravypod
This needs to be integrated with ownCloud. I really wish I could have
spreadsheets like this without google drive.

~~~
genericacct
Check out Ethercalc my friend

------
n_coats
funny, the "learn more" button is broke but the "buy me a beer" one works just
fine!

------
webwielder2
This perpetuates the crime against usability that is discrete scrolling by
cell. Continuous scrolling, people! Continuous!

------
niklabh
jquery.sheet.js:5180 Uncaught ReferenceError: TSV is not defined

------
Ezhik
Unusable with touch in Windows 10 with latest Chrome and Edge.

------
grimmdude
Seems angular would have made development of this much easier.

------
tambourine_man
Menus are broken on Safari, Chrome and Firefox. El Cap latest

------
briantakita
why not decouple this from jQuery?

